# MK2 Brake Upgrade Proportioning Valve Questions.



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

So i'm about 95% sure i will be going with the below setup for my Mk2 VR.

Front : Wilwood Calipers with MMP Adaptors and lines, Street Pads, Mk3 Hub Upgrade , Some Cad Plated Vented and slotted Rotors basically an 11" Setup.
Rear: New Stubby Spindles , Mk4 Calipers, Mk3 Carriers, 226mm slotted Rotors (8.8").
Mk3: Brake Booster and 22mm Master Cylinder

My Question is which proportioning valve should i use - My Mk2 is a euro one with drums on the back.... i don't even see one on the car now.

The only car that runs this setup OE would be the G60 Raddo .... would it make more sense to run that one or the Mk3 Disk... 

Any other suggestions as i start to piece this upgrade together ?

Best price on Slotted Coated Rotor suggestions would be appreciated too.

Happichs installed last weekend


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh Yeah Question 2....

Regular Mk2 Rear Disc Parking cables should work with the Mk4 calipers from what i read - yes ?

M


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

bump, i'd like to know too


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

A lot of guys have deleted it completly it seems - might be a prob if you drive in the snow - but this will be a summer only righ... i will take it out on the track and hammer the brakes see if it gets squirly at some point. 

So now that thats all decided - all i need it to find a nice set of rear ss flex lines to go with my willwood fronts... 

regular mk4 won't work because they normally just replace the intermidiate ss line (like Autotech's kit) i need basic bubble flare to mk4 banjo fitting. maybe the local shop can put it together for me. 



Also thanks for the info on the brake cables - i thought that was the case  

M


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Personally I would not delete the proportioning valve. I run 304x25mm front with AP Racing calipers and stock MKIII rear disks with MKIV calipers. The stock MKIII proportioning valve can be adjusted to the point there is too much rear bias. I would expect the car to be tail happy without the valve. 

I would guess a MKII or MKIII disk valve should do the job.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*need the info*

currently struggling with the same info .. need to sort out my rear brake set-up on my mk2 asap any infor would be great .... also wondering what ebrake cables need to be used with the mk4 style rear calipers ?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

My 1985 Golf GL was originally equipped with 9.5" front discs and drums in the back. I converted my my car to Corrado 11" brakes up front and GLi Discs in the rear. 

In my case, the original proportioning valves were located on the Master Cylinder. I removed those and replaced with a rear mounted suspension activated proportioning valve
I took hard piping from a GTi which I found in a salvage yard and also picked up the proportioning valve along the way. For the four wheel disc setup, the proportioning valve is mounted to the rear axle beam and is spring loaded which adjusts brake bias as the rear suspension travels upwards or downwards. 

With the OEM hard lines installed, I could now purchase aftermarket steel braided brake lines which aligned perfectly. It was a simple and straight forward bolt on installation.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

from what i have read the stok mk2 cables for disc brakes will work.


Also thanks for the input - if the car does brake wierdly - i'll put it on... lots of people here locally not running them , including race vehicles.


----------

